# Marshall's--Are You Serious?



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

I went into Marshall's looking for some argyle socks and left with a Made in the USA 3/2 sack Brooks Brothers spring time sport coat. Beautiful green with windowpane. Given that Brooks barely even offers sack coats anymore, much less offers them at Marshalls for $120, I'd say I had a pretty good outing. Be on the lookout at a Marshall's near you.

This, on top of a Southwick navy flannel sack suit I bought off the exchange from Doghouse Reilly that looked like it was MTM just for me, this January has been one to remember.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage (Nov 24, 2011)

The Marshall's stores near us never have tailored clothes at all, let alone BB sacks.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I've been reading about this over on TOF. I go check in from time to time, and typically find BB ties, but NEVER any coats, shirts, or anything like that. TJ Maxx in my town carries some RLPL, and has had some amazing PRL outerwear and cashmere sweaters.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Marshall's and TJ Maxx are infuriating for reasons like this. It must be what gamblers feel like chasing after the longest possible odds. The urge to pop into every Marshalls I see hoping that there might be some fabulous garment at an unbelievable price has to be constantly suppressed. 

If I'm actually in the same plaza as one, however, I'll often saunter in and poke around. Found a $1,275 pea coat from Ralph Lauren marked down to $149 that I passed on, but it's those sorts of gems that keep my brain roiling with chemicals.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Marshall's will always have at least one trad gem in the midst of the clutter. Scored some Ben Sherman ties and Weatherproof hats years ago in there


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I was in there the other day to pick up t-shirts and they had Cabot and Sons made in Vermont socks--two packs for $6 as well as Woolrich socks for $2 a pop.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

There are recent reports in the SF thrift thread of various high end goods showing up like Cucinelli, Kiton shirts and Borrelli ties. Once these start on red tag markdown they become real bargains (relative to retail).


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

In my experience, the tie section seems to be where the most high-end gems appear. In the last couple of seasons I've seen a higher influx of the aforementioned brands, and especially BB.

This began before SYMS/Filene's started to decline, and I think this shift to TJX stores probably helped put some nails into their coffins. I wouldn't be surprised if Loehmann's is hurting as well now (I see they offer a lot more coupons than they used to).


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I passed through one a few months ago- found a Polo sportoat -undarted- 3 button tweed, but the cut seemed short and the price was $290.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen:
This is a strange world we live in today. Some stores in some places see some fantastic buys from some well respected brands, but its a roll of the dice one store to the next and place to place. No idea how these two brands distribute their finds across the nation; is it regional, city within city: what? I have no idea. Ross stores similarly have brand name items at deep discounts, but 'usually' lesser brands. So, Marshall's then TJ Maxx, then Ross, but all slightly differentiated in some way. Generally, prices for the same items are lower at Ross, then TJ Maxx, then Marshall's, but not always less than the same items on final mark-down in their usual retail homes of generally higher price, full price origin. Kohls is in there somewhere as well. There seem to be a number of arrangements between these various brands, retailers, outlets to pass along their unsold stock to other outlets, and everyone looks good on paper. Careful shopping and buying is something which requires a large commitment of time to save some amount of money. Very much a question of good fortune in what one finds as against what might have been done instead in those hours of looking for one gem amongst so much dross.
regards to all gentlepersons,
rudy

OT ps:

(It is better to have money and not need it than to need it and not have it, but that does not mean that one may not be well outfitted for the day with few other resources than time and imagination. One may say that other priorities should generally come ahead of nice jackets, or whatever when in the course of human events in every instance. Some of us have wife, children, school loans, car loans, mortgages, etc.; which really are more important than a good buy on yet another cashmere or camel sport coat. We all ought to plan as if to retire and never need to work again by the age of 55 without any outside assistance for sustanence. We all haven't, in fact, done so. Some of us will need to die in the traces haulling that rock up the mountain like an old mule in some ancient mine, only to have to make the same trip again and again into the end of days. Sisyphus without kingship.
Well, my kids are grown and had plenty of time spent with both parents in many challenging (ultimately rewarding) circumstances, and time with each, and time with each other, and time with their friends and adults beside their parents. They are fine human beings and individuals. We are proud of them. They still talk to us when they need to and listen, and when we talk with them, they give back. We are all self-sufficient individuals with our own interests and an enormous knowledge and experience base for most any discussion about any subject.
Sometimes it would be nice to walk into a store and get anything one might desire, but even the very well to do have to contend with chalenges that would make anyone's head spin with the probable result of any descsion. Mo money, mo problems, as the sage says.
Hey, people come up to us on the street and thank us for what we have done. Thank you, you helped me... Now, things are better. We get that.
Sometimes we get other things as well that are things, but it is what we do well by our associations and activities apart from that which are more meaningful in the final result.) YMMV. rudy


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I've scored some great ties at TJ Maxx recently: Kiton, Brioni, Luciano Barbera, and others. Also several Brooks Brothers #1 stripe bow ties and BB #1, #4, and #5 stripe ties.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Marshall's and TJ's*

All you can do with these places is pass through with an open mind. If you are looking for something in particular, you will be 99% disappointed. The occasional "finds" are incredible, like the $15 PRL Yarmouths a few years ago. (Polo pony is always covered by coat or sweater, thank you.)


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

It must be limited to those in well-healed enclaves. Here in Michigan, I've only come across Polo Ralph Lauren shirts, occassionally a Brooks Brothers necktie, and every now and again a very big -- literally -- Polo Ralph Lauren sport jacket. At least here, Marshall's seems to be nicer than T.J. Maxx.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

After this thread, I ventured back to my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I walked out depressed. A fair amount of PRL stuff (non-buttondown, off sizes) but nothing impressive. The tie racks were full of Tommy Hilfiger and US Polo Assn ties. Oh, and since when did skinny ties come back?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Trad-ish said:


> since when did skinny ties come back?


They didn't, that's why they're at Marshalls


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

The Marshall's at pentagon city consistently has brooks suits. They have unusual labels, and one that I saw recently had suspiciously cheap feeling fabric. Still, marshalls presumably only peddles the real thing.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Trad-ish said:


> After this thread, I ventured back to my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I walked out depressed. A fair amount of PRL stuff (non-buttondown, off sizes) but nothing impressive. The tie racks were full of Tommy Hilfiger and US Polo Assn ties. Oh, and since when did skinny ties come back?


Mad Men. Classic early '60s with narrow lapel, AS SEEN ON TV. 'yadda, yadda.'
As I have '60s suits and jackets, it is not inappropriate to slip a modern Ben Silver in there, but I haven't had to do so, as old-school ties show up as thrift items often...
YMMV,
regards to all,
rudy


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm glad you all have such good luck at stores like this. I'm a large size so I typically can't find anything at all, and my stores here always have nothing but garbage. However, if I need a boxed shirt/tie combo I know exactly where to go.


----------



## pejm (Aug 21, 2007)

I stopped by my local Marshalls yesterday. They did have some Brooks Brothers suits on their clearance rack. Unfortunately, they were missing their pants. I'll have to keep a look out in the future.

I did find a Polo Ralph Lauren pea coat (I've been looking for a new pea coat) for $69, marked down from $495.00, so it was definitely worth the visit.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

pejm said:


> I did find a Polo Ralph Lauren pea coat (I've been looking for a new pea coat) for $69, marked down from $495.00, so it was definitely worth the visit.


That's a nice find. I wonder if the blackwatch ones have made it to these stores too.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Last month I snagged two $125 Ralph Lauren full grain leather dress belts at Marshalls. I had been looking for a reasonably-sized and moderately-priced leather dress belt in black, and another in dark brown. They were marked down to $19.99 each. Polished buckles, smooth texture with a hint of grain, and NOT the cheap reversible kind that are corrected grain. Perfect with a suit or cords. SOLD.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

By the way, TJ Maxx is practically the same exact store as Marshall's. In fact, they may even be owned by the same company


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They are.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll have to try TJ Maxx; went to a Marshall's today--nothing of note, except for some burly Woolrich and Cabot socks (if you're, you know, in need of burly socks).


----------

